# Back to kibble he gose :(



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Well tomorrow is the day my foster dog is adopted- the new home is not interested in keeping him on raw.. Just when his coat is getting shiny and rich, teeth are white and his transition is completed. 
Sad day ,,, happy he will be loved. But sad to know he will be fed posin. 

Any of you had the same story?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Will they feed him a good quality dry food? And could you perhaps talk them into giving him a bone now and then to keep his teeth clean?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> Well tomorrow is the day my foster dog is adopted- the new home is not interested in keeping him on raw.. Just when his coat is getting shiny and rich, teeth are white and his transition is completed.
> Sad day ,,, happy he will be loved. But sad to know he will be fed posin.
> 
> Any of you had the same story?


Yes, I've never had any of my fosters go to a home where they continued to feed raw. I do print off material on the benefits of raw and also on how to look for a quality kibble and what to avoid in kibbles and whatnot. While I believe raw is the best for them, I'm happy if they agree to at least feed a high quality kibble.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Halliebrooks said:


> Well tomorrow is the day my foster dog is adopted- the new home is not interested in keeping him on raw.. Just when his coat is getting shiny and rich, teeth are white and his transition is completed.
> Sad day ,,, happy he will be loved. But sad to know he will be fed posin.
> 
> Any of you had the same story?


This is why I won't transition my fosters to raw, I will give them a high quality mid range kibble that I EXPECT adopters to keep up with.. I don't consider Acana to be too high priced and unaffordable for someone who is willing to pay 500.00 to adopt a dog and go through a grueling background/home check.. JMO, but what do I know..I do give my fosters real bones to chew on while in my care to help with dental issues but as of lately all the dogs have been so young their teeth are perfect..


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> This is why I won't transition my fosters to raw, I will give them a high quality mid range kibble that I EXPECT adopters to keep up with.. I don't consider Acana to be too high priced and unaffordable for someone who is willing to pay 500.00 to adopt a dog and go through a grueling background/home check.. JMO, but what do I know..I do give my fosters real bones to chew on while in my care to help with dental issues but as of lately all the dogs have been so young their teeth are perfect..


I'm starting to think of doing the same b/c money is tight. This explanation makes me feel less guilty about it. Although, my foster right now is a senior boy whose been with us for six months... I'm not sure he's ever going to get adopted!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am feeding Parker raw even though he's a foster. I want him to get healthy plus I hate for him to eat dry while my dogs eat raw.

He may never get adopted either - so it's possible he will always eat raw.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am feeding Parker raw even though he's a foster. I want him to get healthy plus I hate for him to eat dry while my dogs eat raw.


Yeah, I had the same thinking. But my fosters, minus the old man, usually get adopted out in three weeks or so. I'm not even sure if that's enough time to do much in terms of health. The main reason I feed them raw is I can't stand having the kibble poops out in the yard! I have to pick them up and it sucks. lol


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am feeding Parker raw even though he's a foster. I want him to get healthy plus I hate for him to eat dry while my dogs eat raw.
> 
> He may never get adopted either - so it's possible he will always eat raw.


This is how I feel as well- I can't justify givingy foster kibble while my dog eats a tummy peice of elk or steak ;(


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Yeah, I had the same thinking. But my fosters, minus the old man, usually get adopted out in three weeks or so. I'm not even sure if that's enough time to do much in terms of health. The main reason I feed them raw is I can't stand having the kibble poops out in the yard! I have to pick them up and it sucks. lol




Hahah! This is so true! 
I also hate it being avaloble to my own dog to get into.!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It's really not fair to the dog that probably has been on a crappy diet in the first place and then, "let's say, at the most be fed a raw diet for a couple months" you don't even get through the whole transition, and then you expect the dog to willingly go back to a kibble diet..I'm sorry but I just find that cruel and not needed..........Too much digestive back and forth especially when the dog gets moved from the home or shelter he was at to foster care then to a permanent home..JMO


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> It's really not fair to the dog that probably has been on a crappy diet in the first place and then, "let's say, at the most be fed a raw diet for a couple months" you don't even get through the whole transition, and then you expect the dog to willingly go back to a kibble diet..I'm sorry but I just find that cruel and not needed..........Too much digestive back and forth especially when the dog gets moved from the home or shelter he was at to foster care then to a permanent home..JMO


you're probably right. But my senior boy has horrible rashes and allergies so I think it was a good decision to him. I also never transitioned him and he never got diarrhea. He ate a variety from day one and took it just fine... same with my recent foster puppies, never had diarrhea and ate elk, deer, chicken, wild hog all the first week. In the future, I'm not going to do it b/c I think I have a better chance of getting the new owners to follow the same food if it's kibble and I say how good they've been doing on this brand. I do feel guilty, but it's either that or I don't foster and I think a kibble diet is better than staying in a shelter. I can only do so much...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> The main reason I feed them raw is I can't stand having the kibble poops out in the yard! I have to pick them up and it sucks. lol


Wolf poop.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree with Whiteleo, I also feed my fosters Acana with lots of water, and a little fresh cooked meat as a topper. I also give occasional raw rec bones, coconut oil, fish oil, ACV, and then give the adoptive family all the diet info for decent commercial foods suggestions, adding fresh food to kibble, and PMR. I'm finding out that my fosters don't usually stay long though.

I often print out the following info on how to choose a good pet food because the info comes from a vet website, which some people feel more comfortable taking the info/advice from, the info may not be perfect, but I think it's decent.
Blog Post


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Roo said:


> I agree with Whiteleo, I also feed my fosters Acana with lots of water, and a little fresh cooked meat as a topper. I also give occasional raw rec bones, coconut oil, fish oil, ACV, and then give the adoptive family all the diet info for decent commercial foods suggestions, adding fresh food to kibble, and PMR. I'm finding out that my fosters don't usually stay long though.
> 
> I often print out the following info on how to choose a good pet food because the info comes from a vet website, which some people feel more comfortable taking the info/advice from, the info may not be perfect, but I think it's decent.
> Blog Post


Thanks for the link..I just printed it out..I'm taking Grimm to the vet tomorrow just to have his heart and lungs checked out and to get his records updated. I'm going to give this to my vet to peruse and see what they think..I love the idea, but wish they had included Acana, even though we know it is linked to Orijen, most people don't..


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is sad. I don't know what I would feed if I ever fostered. I would feel really bad to have my dogs eating meat, and then feed the poor foster dog kibble. And yes, kibble poops in the yard would suck big time.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

shellbell said:


> And yes, kibble poops in the yard would suck big time.


You'r kidding right, you can't pick up after you'r dogs? I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

All of you who foster are very brave, I don't have the heart, I would never give them up.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> All of you who foster are very brave, I don't have the heart, I would never give them up.


Ahhh, I thought this, too. I'm usually happy to see them go as I foster a lot of babies and they're so much work LOL


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> It's really not fair to the dog that probably has been on a crappy diet in the first place and then, "let's say, at the most be fed a raw diet for a couple months" you don't even get through the whole transition, and then you expect the dog to willingly go back to a kibble diet..I'm sorry but I just find that cruel and not needed..........Too much digestive back and forth especially when the dog gets moved from the home or shelter he was at to foster care then to a permanent home..JMO



I can see your point. 
But I see it differently ,. I think while they are with me they can get a great amount of nutrients and some health benifits while being with me. Also I don't want kibble Avalible in my home for my dog to venture. 
But mostly I just feel badly that I would do what I belive and fight for with my own dog but it's not the same for a foster. That's all.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> You'r kidding right, you can't pick up after you'r dogs? I fail to see the problem.


I pick up raw poops all the time- kibble poops are way grosser and I agree if you don't have to pick up a kibble poop why would you?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> All of you who foster are very brave, I don't have the heart, I would never give them up.


I thought I would too! And who knows maybe I will keep one ( or two) in the future.. But honestly you have to put it in your mind long before you do it that you are not going to. And the organization that I work with gives me the choice of where the foster is going- so I always have the peace of mind that they are going to the right home with lots of love  makes it easier!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Halliebrooks said:


> I can see your point.
> But I see it differently ,. I think while they are with me they can get a great amount of nutrients and some health benifits while being with me. Also I don't want kibble Avalible in my home for my dog to venture.
> But mostly I just feel badly that I would do what I belive and fight for with my own dog but it's not the same for a foster. That's all.



You really have no control over your dogs NOT to eat kibble, really? I leave the bag of Acana out and my dogs have never ever gotten in to what they know they aren't suppose to, garbage etc. I guess it just depends if your dogs are satisfied with what your feeding them or not...

I still don't think it's fair to give a dog that your not sure how long you'll have them for, a raw diet just to have someone put them back on kibble..


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> You really have no control over your dogs NOT to eat kibble, really? I leave the bag of Acana out and my dogs have never ever gotten in to what they know they aren't suppose to, garbage etc. I guess it just depends if your dogs are satisfied with what your feeding them or not...
> 
> I still don't think it's fair to give a dog that your not sure how long you'll have them for, a raw diet just to have someone put them back on kibble..



My dog Sarge STILL eats kibble. He has been raw fed for almost three months now. Very little treats or junk. I took him to my mom's house and he devoured her dog's kibble. I don't even know what she is feeding her dog anymore. Point is, some dogs are just kibble addicts.

I should mention he did this on the sly, not something I let him do. I don't know if its related but the next day he had poop stuck in his butt that I had to remove manually. No fun for either of us.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My dog Sarge STILL eats kibble. He has been raw fed for almost three months now. Very little treats or junk. I took him to my mom's house and he devoured her dog's kibble. I don't even know what she is feeding her dog anymore. Point is, some dogs are just kibble addicts.
> 
> I should mention he did this on the sly, not something I let him do. I don't know if its related but the next day he had poop stuck in his butt that I had to remove manually. No fun for either of us.


I guess my point is my dogs don't want Kibble..............LOL But they never got into the garbage either and it really is a B.T. trait to be bad, I guess it is true that my voice scares the crap out of anybody doing anything wrong while living in this house............LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We have kibble in our house too. We have a big bag of Pedigree in the laundry room leftover from last year when we switched Dude over. Over the past year it has gone very sparingly to the rats to hold them over until we can get them more rat food and fresh stuff. I would feel bad about feeding them such terrible kibble but rats are... well, rats. There are four of them and a half a big bag of kibble has lasted us nearly a year so they aren't getting much. I can't even remember the last time they got some. It mostly just sits there unused. 

I have never had a problem with my dogs getting into it. I just don't let them have access to it. Buck is definitely the kind of dog who would eat his weight in kibble if he could get to it. He would eat his weight in ANYTHING. He isn't picky...

I think I would go Robin's route if I fostered. I would feel bad feeding them kibble but I think that, for s short term foster, it would be easier on them to get kibble with the routine RMB. I see her point on forever homes too. An adoptive family is much more likely to keep feeding the high quality kibble you send along with the dog vs feeding raw. I have hope that, with the way raw is picking up, one day it will be normal for forever homes to commit to keeping a foster dog on raw when they take him home with them but as it is right now, I don't see that happening too often.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Someday maybe.  I am amazed at all the people that come to this site asking about feeding raw. I never knew so many people fed it! After reading the threads I am going to switch when I can after our move.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> I pick up raw poops all the time- kibble poops are way grosser and I agree if you don't have to pick up a kibble poop why would you?


It's poop, it's gross and part of the game. And secondly if your kibble poop was "way grosser" you where obviously not doing it right.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It's poop, it's gross and part of the game. And secondly if your kibble poop was "way grosser" you where obviously not doing it right.


Who cares if she doesn't want to pick up poop? Whats the point your trying to get at? All poop is gross, but I've also found that kibble poop is especially gross. I even noticed it with my own dog before I switched, and I can assure you that I was "doing it right" when I was on kibble.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> Who cares if she doesn't want to pick up poop? Whats the point your trying to get at? All poop is gross, but I've also found that kibble poop is especially gross. I even noticed it with my own dog before I switched, and I can assure you that I was "doing it right" when I was on kibble.


Seriously. Why would someone be such an a** about someone saying they don't want to go back to picking up kibble poop? I also agree even feeding a high quality kibble, the poop is still grosser. I think lots of people think the small, hard, denigrating poop is a huge plus to feeding raw... therefor the thought of having kibble poop in your yard does suck... and you're allowed to think it sucks. The main point with me is it won't turn to dust in a couple days and when I have foster babies who eat 3-4 times a day.... uh yeah, it adds up. Even on a good kibble, they still poop after every meat. On raw, they poop once a day. big difference....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Seriously. Why would someone be such an a** about someone saying they don't want to go back to picking up kibble poop? I also agree even feeding a high quality kibble, the poop is still grosser. I think lots of people think the small, hard, denigrating poop is a huge plus to feeding raw... therefor the thought of having kibble poop in your yard does suck... and you're allowed to think it sucks. The main point with me is it won't turn to dust in a couple days and when I have foster babies who eat 3-4 times a day.... uh yeah, it adds up. Even on a good kibble, they still poop after every meat. On raw, they poop once a day. big difference....


Yes, they poop more often on kibble but that is why I keep the pooper shovel and spade handy to get it daily out of the backyard.......The least I can do for the foster dog!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Serious poop discussion in progress. I struck a nerve I guess. I just think it is silly to be ok with picking up one kind of poop but not another that shouldn't be way different or "way grosser", that's all I am getting at @twotonelover. That's my opinion and I am equally entitled to think that is silly @Sheltielover25 without being called an ass. And no @twotonelover, done right they are not that different.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, they poop more often on kibble but that is why I keep the pooper shovel and spade handy to get it daily out of the backyard.......The least I can do for the foster dog!


I, too, agree it's the least I can do for them... But I still don't see why it's so absurd someone would say when comparing the two, the kibble is worse and they don't look forward to that. I have fed all kinds of kibbles and never gotten anywhere near as small as on raw... I truly don't think it's possible b/c no matter how good the kibble it, it's going to have some degree of fillers, which are going to equate to larger/more often pooping. 

Which kibble do you feed them if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking I'm going to go with Fromm.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Serious poop discussion in progress. I struck a nerve I guess. I just think it is silly to be ok with picking up one kind of poop but not another that shouldn't be way different or "way grosser", that's all I am getting at @twotonelover. That's my opinion and I am equally entitled to think that is silly @Sheltielover25 without being called an ass. And no @twotonelover, done right they are not that different.


It's clearly more with HOW you said and HOW MANY TIMES you said it. I think there's three posts of you basically attacking people b/c they weren't thrilled about kibble poop and made comments about it. I think we all got your opinion that you think it's silly to worry about the difference in the first time you said it  I mean you basically called people lazy... when if I were lazy, I wouldn't have three dogs/three foster dogs on a regular basis.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> It's clearly more with HOW you said and HOW MANY TIMES you said it. I think there's three posts of you basically attacking people b/c they weren't thrilled about kibble poop and made comments about it. I think we all got your opinion that you think it's silly to worry about the difference in the first time you said it  I mean you basically called people lazy... when if I were lazy, I wouldn't have three dogs/three foster dogs on a regular basis.


Three posts where I am attacking ppl? How many times I said it? I think you need to re-read the thread. I asked once if @shellbell couldn't pick up the (kibble) poop, then I replied later in the thread it's all poop and part of the game. If you think "you are kidding right?" is an attack what do think name calling is?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I, too, agree it's the least I can do for them... But I still don't see why it's so absurd someone would say when comparing the two, the kibble is worse and they don't look forward to that. I have fed all kinds of kibbles and never gotten anywhere near as small as on raw... I truly don't think it's possible b/c no matter how good the kibble it, it's going to have some degree of fillers, which are going to equate to larger/more often pooping.
> 
> Which kibble do you feed them if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking I'm going to go with Fromm.


I feed them the Acana grasslands, it seems to be the easiest one as far as transitions go and tummy issues which B.T.s are known for. I will add in canned, and I cooked up some of my dogs raw lamb last night to add. But the only canned I add is the Trippet lamb, or venison, haven't met a dog ye who won't eat it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Have to agree with Whiteleo's approach on feeding a good quality kibble to fosters. Not knowing how long you're going to have them, it doesn't seem like you'd be doing them a favor to be potentially in the middle of a transition program of raw; and then have them adopted out.

While you can certainly advocate for raw and provide handouts on it to fosters . . . reality is that a small percentage will feed raw and they might as well be educated too about differences in kibble and the benefits of adding some fresh food to it. 

As for the side issue of kibble poop, I really can't see it being lumped into one type. I've tried many kibbles through the years and saw huge differences in volume depending on what I fed. To my surprise, I've seen the smallest poops when feeding California Natural puppy formulas. And this was from a lab and a golden. I have no theory why . . . it just was.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It's poop, it's gross and part of the game. And secondly if your kibble poop was "way grosser" you where obviously not doing it right.



How do you do kibble worng?? 

You know this thread was not started to catch attidude. Don't have to agree with me and me with however your arrogant attidude in some of your replies is really ignorant


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

This is the funnier thing about this thread- is I posted one about making the choice to go raw with my fosters and everyone was on borde with it here- but now everyone is against it? 
Secondly one of the benifits we ALL preach here is the fact our dogs poops are small and order less on raw- yet some how it's a bad thing NOT to want to pick up kibble poop after knowing what raw can do. 
This is crazy! 
All the "really???l this and the " really " that. 
I'm not into ignorant comments- I don't post them on topics that I dont agree with- I just move on to the next subject. Do the same and keep rude and arrogant comments to yourself like the rest of the world when they don't agree with something. No one here is is perfect or better then another, we all do what works for us and our own situations.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Serious poop discussion in progress. I struck a nerve I guess. I just think it is silly to be ok with picking up one kind of poop but not another that shouldn't be way different or "way grosser", that's all I am getting at @twotonelover. That's my opinion and I am equally entitled to think that is silly @Sheltielover25 without being called an ass. And no @twotonelover, done right they are not that different.




It's not that you have a opinion That's upsetting- its your attidude in it. Your entiled to your opinion but so am I and other people. 
Your way is not the "one and only" and that attidude is what is a*s like.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> How do you do kibble worng??


By feeding kibble less then optimal for the *individual* dog or kibble that is simply of a lesser quality. Then, feeding too much, feeding too little, not enough water intake, too much water, too many meals, too few meals, meals at inappropriate times, stress during or after meals, etc etc etc.



Halliebrooks said:


> some of your replies is really ignorarnt.


Coming from the one who opened this thread with how your ex foster now will be fed poison.



Halliebrooks said:


> Your way is not the "one and only" and that attidude is what is a*s like.


What is my "one and only way"? I commented on picking up one kind of poop but not another. So no, I don't even understand what you mean with my "one and only" attidude. I commented on picking up two kinds of poop, you are free to read whatever you want into it. It's raw vs kibble poop, I'm not judging moral fibers here, jeez.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It's poop, it's gross and part of the game. And secondly if your kibble poop was "way grosser" you where obviously not doing it right.


Sorry but my raw fed dogs' poop is way less gross than kibble poop. Yesterday I watched a little chihuahua take a bigger poop than my 61 lb bluetick. I have watched numerous dogs do that. I do occasionally pick up poop when I find it on the trails and they are all gigantic, smelly, mushy piles that squish up in my hand (with a bag!). My dogs' poop is one neat little compact log the color of whatever they ate.

And "obviously not doing it right" is not an excuse. I know what kibble poop should look like. I had kibble fed dogs for many years and yes, I was "doing it right".

So yes, in many raw feeders' opinions, kibble poop is way nastier than raw poop.

I still don't get your point. So someone thinks one kind of poop is more disgusting than another. What do you care? I think dog poop as way nastier than horse poop. Who cares?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> So someone thinks one kind of poop is more disgusting than another. What do you care? I think dog poop as way nastier than horse poop. Who cares?


I really don't care that much, or enough. So I will be leaving the poop discussion.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> By feeding kibble less then optimal for the *individual* dog or kibble that is simply of a lesser quality. Then, feeding too much, feeding too little, not enough water intake, too much water, too many meals, too few meals, meals at inappropriate times, stress during or after meals, etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya posin- I'm in a RAW dog section- I don't agree or belive on kibble. Duh or I would not be here. I would think this should be a obvious statement due to where I am- but obviously needs to be told for some unknown reason that you couldn't figure it out. Kibble is posin.

And let me explain that why you are coming acroos a*s like as your trying to make it seem that its a stupid observation.. And also why you seem that you have a "one and only" veiw. 

Your way works for you- the rude underlining "tone" in your comments are very inductive of a black and white opinion. So have a opinion that's 100 percent welcome- 
Have a attidude and thats not ok. 
That what is what makes you seem ignorant in your posts. 
However I can clearly see that this conversation will continue with you tryin to make these observations seem obsurd and countinue that your opinion is the golden one. 
You can clean up kibble poop and I won't. It's Nastey and even when I feed vet recommended foods/amounts the "right way" in the kibble world, it was still disgusting. 
I can't even belive I'm defending kibble poops vs raw poops in a raw section. 
Maybe if your kibble/raw poops are the same- your doing it wrong.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you all realize....you are fighting over....POOP? LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> This is the funnier thing about this thread- is I posted one about making the choice to go raw with my fosters and everyone was on borde with it here- but now everyone is against it?


Well, not me. I was feeding my foster dog raw at the first of this thread, and I am still feeding him raw 

I don't think it hurts dogs that much to go from raw to dry. Just from what I've read here, it's alot easier sometimes than going from dry to raw. 

If I had a foster that had a huge problem going to raw, maybe i would consider dry. But my foster is doing pretty good.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> Ya posin- I'm in a RAW dog section- I don't agree or belive on kibble. Duh or I would not be here. I would think this should be a obvious statement due to where I am- but obviously needs to be told for some unknown reason that you couldn't figure it out. Kibble is posin.
> 
> And let me explain that why you are coming acroos a*s like as your trying to make it seem that its a stupid observation.. And also why you seem that you have a "one and only" veiw.
> 
> ...


Nah..., it's poop, get real. I don't know what you are discussing anymore but I don't think you should talk to anyone about attitude. See #42 above, I'm out.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Nah..., it's poop, get real. I don't know what you are discussing anymore but I don't think you should talk to anyone about attitude. See #42 above, I'm out.



I had no attidude about anyones point of veiw about feeding foster dogs raw or kibble i was sinply sharig a story and wanted others experinces with it. I had a problem after you couldnt stop with your " like really?" and "are your serious" comments. You just dont like that someone said something about it and called you on your arrogance- theres many like you in the world. And your all the same.. You talk big and then when someone defends themselves against your attidude you sing a different tune. 
Just saying. 
Also #42 says you where leaving... But your still here and commenting.. It's void. 
But I am done talking with you- all though it's been a joy


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> I had no attidude about anyones point of veiw about feeding foster dogs raw or kibble i was sinply sharig a story and wanted others experinces with it. I had a problem after you couldnt stop with your " like really?" and "are your serious" comments. You just dont like that someone said something about it and called you on your arrogance- theres many like you in the world. And your all the same.. You talk big and then when someone defends themselves against your attidude you sing a different tune.
> Just saying.
> Also #42 says you where leaving... But your still here and commenting.. It's void.
> But I am done talking with you- all though it's been a joy


Bah. I don't sing a different tune, I just don't see a point in bickering with the likes of you all day long about off topic internet psychology and profiling. Stay on topic and I will be all over it. Grow some skin and deal with it cause life will throw you knee jerk comments like mine left, right and center.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Bah. I don't sing a different tune, I just don't see a point in bickering with the likes of you all day long about off topic internet psychology and profiling. Stay on topic and I will be all over it. Grow some skin and deal with it cause life will throw you knee jerk comments like mine left, right and center.


Then why do you keep returning to bicker - after you have twice said you weren't?

I don't mind bickering; I do it all the time. But if someone says they aren't, then don't. Or don't say it.

And i may be back to bicker. Or not. Depends on when this thread gets locked. Or I get off my lazy butt and go to town to get dried molasses, as I heard it is a SUREFIRE way to kill fire ants.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> Then why do you keep returning to bicker - after you have twice said you weren't?
> 
> I don't mind bickering; I do it all the time. But if someone says they aren't, then don't. Or don't say it.
> 
> And i may be back to bicker. Or not. Depends on when this thread gets locked. Or I get off my lazy butt and go to town to get dried molasses, as I heard it is a SUREFIRE way to kill fire ants.


Killing fire ants seems way more fun, I'd opt into that


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope it works. I don't want to pour fire ant poison all over my yard. I am stoked about getting it! I better quit talking about it and go do it.

AND, I found a REAL meat market yesterday! She's going to order me a case of beef hearts from Kansas, grass fed. 

sorry to go so off topic, hallie.


----------

